# 2 Dimmer´s de control "Total"



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

¿ Y que significa ? Dimmer´s de control *"Total"*

Que controlan desde *0V a Máximo sin pérdida*s, a diferencia de los dimmer´s por histéresis que siempre poseen pérdida de tensión a máximo.

























*Datasheet T2117*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

Otro Dimmer de control "Total"pero con otro controlador















*Datasheet U2008*


----------

